# Webbed Feet



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't think Poppy has much by way of webbing - perhaps that is why she is not keen on swimming!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Cozi has webbed feet!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

They are all the same breed, but different sizes, so I would imagine they should all have webbed feet.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda has webbed feet and likes swimming


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> They are all the same breed, but different sizes, so I would imagine they should all have webbed feet.


Yes, the webbing would just be smaller in the smaller breeds and maybe not so obvious. My mini puppy has webbed feet.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I love the way our mini Beau's webbed feet look like stars when he stretches and spreads his toes wide. Have to take a pic of that some day ...


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> I love the way our mini Beau's webbed feet look like stars when he stretches and spreads his toes wide. Have to take a pic of that some day ...


That is too cute! I love the stretch! Polo also has webbed feet. I can't wait to get him a kiddie pool to splash in.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 9, 2010)

Not sure about Toys but have seen various Mini's with varying degrees of webbing.


----------

